# Check out this amazing victorian cottage



## nattynoo (Sep 12, 2011)

Off topic from soap....
I just wanted to share this link to an amazing shabby victorian cottage.
There are 16 photos, check out the bedroom.... I stumbled upon it... in awe.
Perhaps not to everyones liking but to me... swoon.

http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/0 ... eshow.html


----------



## KylieO (Sep 12, 2011)

wah wah wah, i want one!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 12, 2011)

Very pretty but I find it a bit cluttered. I think it would be difficult to move around. It made me feel claustrophobic just looking at the pics.

I'd remove the frilly stuff and knick knacks. Add more shelving units. This would leave more room for soaping.  :wink:


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 12, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I'd remove the frilly stuff and knick knacks. Add more shelving units. This would leave more room for soaping.  :wink:


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2011)

It's adorable! I can see myself feeling very snuggly in there and reading a book. It doesn't look ideal to LIVE in... but I don't know if that's the purpose. I'd rather have it as a sort of adult's treehouse.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 12, 2011)

You so funny, Hazel. When other people do the cluttered knick-knacky look, it seems so cool but it would drive me nuts. 

It is the perfect reading spot, Tasha.  That was my first thought, would love to curl up in there with a good book or dozen.  It looks soo comfy cozy.  The light coming in looks soft and inviting.

Thanks for posting, natty.


----------



## Bama (Sep 13, 2011)

I have always like shabby chic.  I hated it when HGTV quit having that program.


----------



## carebear (Sep 13, 2011)

It's cute but I cannot imagine being constantly surrounded by all those curtains and swaths.  Make me think of being trapped in a cave full of spiderwebs thanksbutnothanks.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2011)

Whoops! A belated thanks for posting the link, Nattynoo.   

It really is pretty but I'm a little weird because I was also thinking what a pain it would be to clean the high ceiling and dust everything.


----------



## maya (Sep 13, 2011)

i like the looks of it. it makes good back ground and art for photography. i like the colors and the outdoors portion. but it would be a little full for me. i could move right in but i would have to remove some of the stuff. (i would turn it into an apothecary and soaping house, of course.)


----------



## Relle (Sep 13, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Whoops! A belated thanks for posting the link, Nattynoo.
> 
> It really is pretty but I'm a little weird because I was also thinking what a pain it would be to clean the high ceiling and dust everything.



You dust   .
Love it, I've got just the spot.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> You dust   .



Not as often as I should. I hate to dust.


----------



## Fullamoon (Sep 13, 2011)

I would not be able to fall asleep for fear of 1) rolling off the balcony and 2) spiders dropping down on me from all the clutter above. Eeek!


----------



## Relle (Sep 14, 2011)

Fullamoon said:
			
		

> I would not be able to fall asleep for fear of 1) rolling off the balcony and 2) spiders dropping down on me from all the clutter above. Eeek!



Dh, just mentioned the other day that we ALL eat 8 spiders before we die  :shock:.Must have had my fill of spiders as I tend to sleep with my mouth open. How many have you eaten   .


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Fullamoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! Are you serious? :shock: 

Thanks so much for sharing this bit of info. I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight because I'll too freaked. I've seen some large spiders in my bedroom so now I'm going to be laying in bed wondering if any have come back.


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for looking everyone. Your comments have been fun!!  Laugh at the spider thing.
I don't think I could live in there either but I just really love this style.
And appreciate the photos.


----------



## Relle (Sep 14, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They probably won't come back as you've eaten them  :wink: .Mmmm, Spider Carpaccio for supper     .


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And people say _*I'm *_evil. 

Relle - 

You've just won "The Most Twisted Evil Member" award.   

BTW, the last big one I didn't eat. I smacked the crap out it and to make sure I gave it a burial at sea.  :wink:


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 14, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> They probably won't come back as you've eaten them  :wink: .Mmmm, Spider Carpaccio for supper     .





 :shock:      :twisted:

Good stuff!


----------



## Relle (Sep 16, 2011)

:twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: 
Thank you, thank you, thank you - bowing   .

Just for the record, I'm not a spider fan, but I have a pink kids butterfly net(pretty) and scoop them up and out the house onto a tree. The spiders probably say- here comes the crazy  :evil:  lady with that pink net again.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 16, 2011)

I had just put that nasty little tidbit my teenage daughter sprung on me into the far reaches of my brain and here it is.... thanks a heap 

Need a mesh face mask now. We have oodles of spiders too. 

Actually a whole head mask, I now remember (thank you thread) getting a spider in my ear while sleeping, as a teenager. I freaked out thinking it was laying eggs and I was going to have baby spiders hatching from my ear. My dad practically had to sit on me to get peroxide in my ear to flush it out. I was f.r.e.a.k.e.d.o.u.t. 

*shudder*


----------



## Hazel (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd be freaked out, too. I'd start wearing ear muffs to bed.   

Relle - 

I thought of you while I was at work today. I went to get my travel mug of coffee for break. When I picked it up, there was a tiny little spider on the lid. I gently (yes, really...I'm not cruel) tried to brush it off the lid and it disappeared!  :shock:  I lifted my mug and looked all around it thinking it must have crawled down the side. No...no spider. I looked at the lid again and noticed the drink hole was slightly open. Eeeeh...OMG! I hoped that spider hadn't crawled into my mug! I opened it up and didn't see anything so hopefully I didn't drink it.  :wink:

Later on, I wondered if when I brushed the spider off, could it have fallen into my lunch bag? Yum! Peanut butter and jelly ala arachnid.  So maybe I did eat it.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 24, 2011)

I would like to see insidiee the tralier and the husbands shed.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:
> Thank you, thank you, thank you - bowing   .
> 
> Just for the record, I'm not a spider fan, but I have a pink kids butterfly net(pretty) and scoop them up and out the house onto a tree. The spiders probably say- here comes the crazy  :evil:  lady with that pink net again.




oh are you kidding?! I am terrified. I have to stand at a 5 ft distance and spray them with bug spray. (I have a huge jug with a spray nozzle that detaches.) Then after they are dead I vacuum them up and dump them outside, far away from the house. kjdhfowaielfjaolk spiders.


----------



## Relle (Sep 24, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't kill spidies - its bad luck. They won't hurt you - they're misunderstood  :wink: . Here we have a lot of deadly ones, but you can still get them out of the house. There is a song about the red back (spider) on the toilet seat when I was there last night.


----------

